# Return or one way ticket?



## Caro Moore (Jul 20, 2012)

I am moving to Canada from New Zealand in September and am trying to find out if I have to have a return plane ticket or can I book a one way ticket? I will have a work permit for one year.

Anyone know the answer?


----------



## berrrty (Feb 5, 2012)

I moved to Canada 2 weeks ago and I just booked a one way ticket


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

What do u think about it Berrty?We r in the process of emigrating so we'll only get to Canada in about a year.Where hav u moved to?x


----------



## Caro Moore (Jul 20, 2012)

berrrty said:


> I moved to Canada 2 weeks ago and I just booked a one way ticket


What kind of visa/work permit do you have?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

berrrty said:


> I moved to Canada 2 weeks ago and I just booked a one way ticket


With a work permit you only need a one-way ticket.


----------

